# Sir Vape Murals



## Rob Fisher (12/11/16)

Popped down to @Sir Vape this morning to pick up a special order (more about that shortly in Vape mail and what's in your hand) and low and behold there are some beautiful new murals up on the walls! The faces of Hugo and @BigGuy are amazing... the whole thing just rocks!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (12/11/16)

Looks cool @Sir Vape and @BigGuy !
Thanks for sharing @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (12/11/16)

Ye very WoW
really cool looking or should I say 
something different

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (12/11/16)

Oh wow... thats awesome Sir Vape.

Who's the artist?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape (13/11/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Oh wow... thats awesome Sir Vape.
> 
> Who's the artist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



A well known DBN local artist by the name of Ewok. Guy has some mad skills

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Waine (22/12/16)

I was in the shop when the artist was doing his finishing touches. I couldn't help but tell the young man that his work is awesome!

Well done Sir Vape, very cool and original.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

